# October Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote! Choose all your favorite pics from our members entries
in this month's photo contest, * “In Sickness and In Health”.*
It's Multiple Choice so you can vote for every photo that you like.
First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.

This poll will close on Wednesday, October 28th.
A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view,
in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.

We loved all the pic, they were great!
Some photos aren't eligible for the following reasons:
already being a winner this year: OscarsDad,
extra photos shared or having less then 25 posts: GoldenWoman. 

1: 3Pebs3









2: Sweet Girl









3:Alaska7133









4: 3 goldens









5: Aidan0311









6: Dunmar









7: Deborus12









8: Peri29









9: Ivyacres









10:Mischevous Mauve









11: swishywagga









12: Maggie'sVoice









13: Tagrenine


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It's time to cast your Votes!

I voted this morning, ALL great pictures again this month.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There are wonderful pics to choose from, pick your favs and vote soon!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The votes are coming in....don't miss your chance to vote in month's photo contest, * “In Sickness and In Health”.*
It's Multiple Choice so you can vote for every photo that you like.
First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.

This poll will close on Wednesday, October 28th.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote! Choose all your favorite pics from our members entries
in this month's photo contest, * “In Sickness and In Health”.*
It's Multiple Choice so you can vote for every photo that you like.
First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.

This poll will close on Wednesday, October 28th.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

One day left, don't forget to vote!



Total voters 27 
 
This poll will close: Tomorrow at 8:20 AM.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This poll will close at 8:20 am, vote now for you favorite.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congratulations to *Deborus12. *Your photo won!


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Thank you! Dudley and my husband thank you too 

Patty


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Deborus12, it was a great picture!


----------



## Rex the Rat (Sep 23, 2020)

Beautiful photo Deborus12!!


----------

